# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  restumping - this ballpark figure about right?

## chocochi

Hi, would about $450 per stump be about right? And leveling between $1000 to $1500? 
I am just trying to get a ballpark figure because my husband and I are looking at buying our first home and a couple of the places we have seen have uneven floorboards and cracks in the walls. So we are trying to guage what amount to place on top of asking price to fix it up.
Thanks.

----------


## seriph1

welcome to the forum!  
That sounds astronomical to me, but it is many years since I have had any restumping done and then it was in Melbourne not Brissy where stumps may be HUGE in high set homes, therefore a totally different situation.

----------


## autogenous

Get 3 quotes  :2thumbsup:  
In China they'll make a $2 bag for 50 cents if you want but I wouldn't buy one. My point being is get three quotes but make sure you don't end up with a 50 cent bag by going for the cheapest just because its the cheapest.

----------


## chocochi

Thanks for that answers. :Smilie: 
Fortunately I have learnt the lesson that you get what you pay for. And that was just with can openers!  
I got the $450 quote just by ringing up a company and asking the same question I posted here, and the person told me that figure without asking the size of the stumps, so probably it is for the old Queenslander style home as they are quite numerous here in Brisbane. We intend to get a lowset so hopefully it'll be cheaper. 
I am also curious to know what affects it has on the inside of the house when the new stumps are "settling" (if that is what it is called, I have no idea). All the reading I have done says to restump the house before any other renovation is done as you may have to re-do renovations again after restumping.  
One of the houses I looked at had already been fully renovated inside, new kitchen, bathroom, plumbing etc, but the place obviously needed new stumps because just about every room was sloping and all the doorways were crooked, a couple of doors couldn't even be closed. It would be pointless to pay more for a renovated house that is going to have to be re-renovated once the restumping is done (if that makes any sense!) 
Anyway, we aren't anywhere near close to making any offers, so no biggie on getting ansers to this. Just info to keep in the back of my mind for when the time comes.

----------


## kombiman

> Thanks for that answers.
> Fortunately I have learnt the lesson that you get what you pay for. And that was just with can openers!  
> I got the $450 quote just by ringing up a company and asking the same question I posted here, and the person told me that figure without asking the size of the stumps, so probably it is for the old Queenslander style home as they are quite numerous here in Brisbane. We intend to get a lowset so hopefully it'll be cheaper. 
> I am also curious to know what affects it has on the inside of the house when the new stumps are "settling" (if that is what it is called, I have no idea). All the reading I have done says to restump the house before any other renovation is done as you may have to re-do renovations again after restumping.  
> One of the houses I looked at had already been fully renovated inside, new kitchen, bathroom, plumbing etc, but the place obviously needed new stumps because just about every room was sloping and all the doorways were crooked, a couple of doors couldn't even be closed. It would be pointless to pay more for a renovated house that is going to have to be re-renovated once the restumping is done (if that makes any sense!) 
> Anyway, we aren't anywhere near close to making any offers, so no biggie on getting ansers to this. Just info to keep in the back of my mind for when the time comes.

  Lowsets are not cheaper because they are a right $#@^& to work under..... 
Get onsite quotes, written and ask lots of questions. 
If it was tarted up whilst crooked it wasn't renovated..... 
Depends on a lot of things when it is leveled- what damage is done- on where/why it is not level.

----------


## seriph1

this is what I got when I googled

----------

